# Newbie here on the fence



## Jackson 64 (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy Super Bowl Sunday, folks. Hate for this to be my first post but it is what it is.

Doing my first brisket today and I’m worried about safety.

I started the cook last night on my Weber Smokey Mountain at 9:00 pm. At about midnight, smoker temp was at 240 and internal temp at 145. Coals looked good and I went to bed. Woke up this morning at 6:30 to a smoker temp of about 100 and coals almost all gone. I quickly fired it up again and flipped the brisket over. Reinserted the probes and got readings of 127 and 137 internally. Also, water pan was dry, outside temps in the low 40’s.

Smoker was back up to 250-275 within 30 minutes and internal temps jumped to 180 within an hour.

I don’t mind risking it myself but certainly don’t want to make a couple buddies sick. Thoughts?

edit: just noticed I probably posted this in the wrong place originally so moved to General Discussion.
Corrected  it.  Moved to Food Safety.


----------



## dr k (Feb 2, 2020)

Should be fine since it was pasteurized at 145 and dropped to 127-137 and still too hot to grow new spoilage bacteria and foodbourne pathogens are dead and. Need to recontaminate the meat other than the three spore formers  but can't grow still too hot. All but a couple foodbourne pathogens stop growing at 120 and all are dead at 130 but two. Your senario was safe heating up and then lose heat but the meat is too hot for anything to grow.


----------

